# Anyone else here LDS?



## heartsdelight

...just wondering.


----------



## Cosmos

Inactive LDS.


----------



## Waylander

That's that then lol


----------



## heartsdelight

I imagine that there are more, they just don't check out this subforum. It doesn't seem to get a lot of action.


----------



## Waylander

heartsdelight said:


> I imagine that there are more, they just don't check out this subforum. It doesn't seem to get a lot of action.


True.. Lol.. Although I didn't know they existed until watching HBO's Big Love!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I have good friends who are. I've been to their church visiting, I love my friends, sadly they moved 4 hrs away but they always visit, the whole family when they come back in town .


----------



## Skate Daddy 9

I am very active LDS living in Southern Utah.


----------



## Duwa

I am an active member. Im on here every once in awhile and have posted a topic before.


----------



## heartsdelight

Yeahhh. I'm not crazy. They're out there.


----------



## Snow cherry

I am!


----------



## *MiMi*

Here!


----------



## RClawson

Oh my how did I miss this. Yes all my life!


----------



## CaliRN

Great people but some crazy sexual hangups


----------



## Rugby

heartsdelight said:


> ...just wondering.


Yes but not currently practicing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Only when I need extreme miracles that require me taking huge risks that I need to justify. Oddly enough, in those cases, things have worked out great. Otherwise, I don't fit in to the religion because I'm too much into individual discernment and not enough into following rules. In addition to the miracles, I also stockpile food...(having a good supply of staples reduces a lot of stress?) Seems contradictory, oh well, can't always expect manna from heaven. 

Anyhow, am on the rolls as joined because friend was a big believer and very active, then decided not for me after I took the big dip and got to see how things worked so far as organization. Dismayed church did not assign me a husband, that life is not for a single working mom who is accustomed to wearing the pants as well as the apron! Plus I hate singing.


----------

